# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  بچه ها خواهش میکنم

## sayana

آبروی من جلوی آقای حسنلو داره میره اینهمه به ایشون گفتم که یه بخش برای گرافیست ها راه بندازین ایشون هم لطف کردن و این زحمت رو کشیدن اون موقع هم خیلی ها با من موافق بودن .
اما الان .... هیچکس حتی به اون بخش سر هم نمیزنه فقط یه بار یه یک از بچه ها لطف کرد و یه پاسخی فرستاد اما دیگه هیچ خبری نیست من میخوام کلی مطلب بفرستم مقاله و برنامه و .... اما دیدم امگار هیچ کس استقبال نمیکنه
اگه هستین و همکاری میکنین بسم الله 
نظرات و جواب های خودتون رو بگین

----------


## JavanSoft

چشم 
من تصمیم گرفتم کار روی Database رو کنار بگذارم و بیام سراغ گرافیک :shock:

----------


## ronaldo

سلام
  من 2 ریال سلیقه برای کارهای گرافیکی ندارم ولی با گرافیست هایی که کار می کنم میبینم خوب پولی در میارن ما هم دلمون خوشه برنامه نویسیم :cry: 

رونالدوی برزیلی 8)

----------

